
Wizz Air Takes Legal Action Against Ryanair over Buzz Brand - cockpitherald
https://airlinegeeks.com/2020/07/08/wizz-air-takes-legal-action-against-ryanair-over-buzz-brand/
======
cockpitherald
The Hungarian LCC alleges that the “Buzz” brand is very similar to its own
name “Wizz” Air.

